# Galveston back lakes



## G-Fish (May 17, 2013)

Any suggestions of back lakes to fish in Galveston west/east bay. New to and just trying to get some recommendations!


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

If you have a kayak or boat, you might work the marshes near GISP.


----------

